# What do you use to get a soil sample?



## ryeguy

I notice there are probe tools for this, are they worth getting? Or does shoveling out a bit of grass and taking dirt from beneath it and replacing the grass work? Does the grass tolerate that well?


----------



## g-man

I like the tool since it makes it easier to grab multiple samples from your lawn (I'm OCD, so I do more than 12). A shovel does work too. I sample in March and the lawn handles it well. I won't do it in July.

I do multiple samples and mix them to get a representative mix of my soil (avoid sampling bias).


----------



## massgrass

I did my first soil test this year and used a shovel to collect the samples, which I found very tedious. I did keep the disturbed grass well-watered, and it recovered just fine. I bought a ProPlugger this year though and plan on using that to collect my samples next spring.


----------



## MikeD

I just use a hand shovel multiple spots about 3 inches down.


----------



## zeus201

Luckily, buddy lets me use his soil core sampler. Makes it super easy and fast, highly recommended.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

My soil sampling probe wasn't cheap, but I like it. What I really like about it is that it is a real snap to get samples of just the soil at a 3 to 4 inch depth.



The neat thing about this soil sampler (that I didn't realize was a feature when I ordered it, so I just lucked into this) is that the lowest inch of the sampler completely surrounds the soil core. So, when one inserts the sampler 4" into the ground and then pulls the sampler back out again, the soil that was at a depth of 0 inches to 3 inches can be easily removed from the tool out the side of the sampler. The deepest inch of extracted soil stays in the sampler but can be easily pushed out with a screwdriver and into one's sample-compilation container. This makes it real easy to get a regular 1-inch long core taken from a 3 to 4 inch depth for each soil sample. (I used a sharpie to mark the 4" depth on the soil sampler.)

It takes me about 30 cores to get 1 cup of soil to send in for the sample, since each core is only a half inch in diameter. However, it doesn't take long to get those 30 cores, and collecting so many cores will help give a good average sample for the area being sampled.

PS: If you decide to order the above sampler from Forestry Suppliers, Inc., I found that a google search turned up a "free shipping" coupon code, so the cost was only $19.50 with free shipping when I purchased mine a few years ago. Looks like the current price is $19.95.


----------



## Togo

I bought this soul sampler off amazon. It was the same price but instead of the t-handle it has a bolt in the top and you just hammer it with a small mallet. I haven't used it yet but it looks like it will work well and last a while.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M7RDBXD/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_HwK1zb2QEZK34


----------



## GrassDaddy

I used to use that T shaped soil sampler tool, but on the rocky soil its a pain. I started using a regular bulb planter tool, but now that I have the ProPlugger I'll be using that. You can pull a plug quick with it and you are using your body weight so its much easier.


----------



## Ridgerunner

> The neat thing about this soil sampler (that I didn't realize was a feature when I ordered it, so I just lucked into this) is that the lowest inch of the sampler completely surrounds the soil core. So, when one inserts the sampler 4" into the ground and then pulls the sampler back out again, the soil that was at a depth of 0 inches to 3 inches can be easily removed from the tool out the side of the sampler. The deepest inch of extracted soil stays in the sampler but can be easily pushed out with a screwdriver and into one's sample-compilation container. This makes it real easy to get a regular 1-inch long core taken from a 3 to 4 inch depth for each soil sample.


Why do you only want to sample from the 3" to 4" depth when the root zone is most likely 0"-4+"? How do you compensate for an applied amendment that hasn't percolated (moved) down to the 3"-4" depth. but is present in the soil above?


----------



## BXMurphy

Togo said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M7RDBXD/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_HwK1zb2QEZK34


Yep I bought that one, too. It was the same price.as the T-handles mentioned above, I believe.

I think I would go with the T-handle, all else being equal.


----------



## HoosierDaddy

Last year when the Pro Plugger production kept getting delayed, I bought one of these:
https://www.amazon.com/Yard-Butler-IBPL-6-Garden-Planter/dp/B00EOMCJH2/ref=sr_1_3?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1507292852&sr=1-3&keywords=pro+plugger

Perfect for sampling and perfect for filling in spots from plugs in my yard.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Bulb planter. It already has the 3-4" area marked and is useful for other things.


----------



## ericgautier

ken-n-nancy said:


> My soil sampling probe wasn't cheap, but I like it. What I really like about it is that it is a real snap to get samples of just the soil at a 3 to 4 inch depth.


^^ same one I use and love it. :thumbup:


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut

Got a sampling probe like the above at Site One near me. If you have one close by, it cost 25 bucks.


----------



## BXMurphy

Site One... I have one nearby and never knew it. It's funny the things you find when you go full-nutty.


----------



## CenlaLowell

ericgautier said:


> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My soil sampling probe wasn't cheap, but I like it. What I really like about it is that it is a real snap to get samples of just the soil at a 3 to 4 inch depth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ same one I use and love it. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

This forum is full of information because of threads like this I'm able to be pointed in the right direction. I purchased this one today as well.

Thanks fellas


----------



## occamsrzr

Thanks for bumping this thread. Just ordered an AMS probe from Forestry Suppliers. Been in the market for one for a while. Excellent tips!


----------



## Awar

I used my pro-plugger earlier this week to pull 4 inch plugs, then take off the bottom 1 to 2 inches for my soil sample, partially fill the hole with top soil & then return the upper part of the plug.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Awar said:


> I used my pro-plugger earlier this week to pull 4 inch plugs, then take off the bottom 1 to 2 inches for my soil sample, partially fill the hole with top soil & then return the upper part of the plug.


Cool idea. I like the approach and hadn't heard of somebody collecting samples quite that way.


----------



## Awar

ken-n-nancy said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used my pro-plugger earlier this week to pull 4 inch plugs, then take off the bottom 1 to 2 inches for my soil sample, partially fill the hole with top soil & then return the upper part of the plug.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool idea. I like the approach and hadn't heard of somebody collecting samples quite that way.
Click to expand...

That's actually my 3rd reason for buying the pro-plugger, the 1st being plugging (obviously) and the 2nd being for planting bulbs!


----------

